# Wenge Guitar



## LittleMan

Here are a few pics of the guitar we just completed.
I set up a soft box and got some pretty good results! 












That's all for now.... there will be a LOT more to come! 

PS, if you want to buy it.... it's for sale.


----------



## Foffen

Great shots of a nice looking guitar. 

Thanks for the offer, but Im more like a piano man


----------



## 303villain

maybe if it was a bass id be interested! those look great!


----------



## GrfxGuru

Fantastic shots, and love the guitar...wanna trade for my Ibanez?


----------



## Arch

It looks beautiful!.... if i were in the US i'd consider having that bad boy


----------



## LittleMan

GrfxGuru said:
			
		

> Fantastic shots, and love the guitar...wanna trade for my Ibanez?


haha, not really... but what kind is it?


----------



## WNK

Looks like a really nice guitar.  I love the second shot... very beautiful.


----------



## LittleMan

Thanks WNK!


----------



## LittleMan

sorry for the size.... I posted this a while back... but it's of the back of the headstock.


----------



## Taralyn Romero

GORGEOUS!


----------



## LittleMan

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> GORGEOUS!


Thanks Taralyn!


----------



## nitefly

Nice. What guitar is it? Has the same pickups as one of mine


----------



## bobaab

curvacious like a lady! i like it!


----------



## LittleMan

nitefly said:
			
		

> Nice. *What guitar is it?* Has the same pickups as one of mine


I made it.


----------



## Mohain

Cool  Love the shape on the first shot :thumbup:


----------



## Trevor

I like the lines in the second shot. Very crisp. Good job!


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, this is ONE beauty of a guitar. And all your own work. You must be so proud of it. 
And in addition to all the guitar's beauty, you also managed to photograph her beautifully. Quite some talent in this LittleMan, isn't there?


----------



## LittleMan

Thanks everyone!
And Thank YOU LaFoto! :hugs:


----------



## nitefly

You bought the body and neck though right? I am currently building a guitar (sort of).. I have a Patrick Eggle body and neck and I am saving up for all the parts at the moment.


----------



## stingray

the first two photos really suit the guitar itself. I've always been a sucker for natural finished guitars.. and anything wooden. I really love the texture of the body and huge props to you if you shaped it by hand. I hope it sounds as good as it looks, though it's almost certain it would... archy top and high quality humbuckers.. mm, nice photo too.


----------



## melcooney

I like the second shot the best...
Nice work!


----------



## LittleMan

nitefly said:
			
		

> *You bought the body and neck though right?* I am currently building a guitar (sort of).. I have a Patrick Eggle body and neck and I am saving up for all the parts at the moment.


 no, I bought blocks of wood.... and carved it to make the body and the neck... slotted and carved the fingerboard.. fretted it.... everything... lol
The only thing I didn't make on it was all the hardware. (pickups, tuners, knobs/switches, etc...)


----------



## nitefly

LittleMan said:
			
		

> no, I bought blocks of wood.... and carved it to make the body and the neck... slotted and carved the fingerboard.. fretted it.... everything... lol
> The only thing I didn't make on it was all the hardware. (pickups, tuners, knobs/switches, etc...)



Wow thats awesome!! Must PM you now :lmao:


----------



## Fate

I'll take 5!!!

Great guitar and great shots


----------



## LittleMan

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Xmetal

It's amazing how you cn make a plank of wood look so _artistic_. 

Excellent shooting and craftsmanship.


----------



## LittleMan

Thanks Xmetal.

For how long I spent on this particular guitar... I am also amazed that I actually finished it.
We started with this dark wood called Wenge.  We had no idea that it is one of the hardest woods to work with.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

amazing work!


----------



## LittleMan

Thanks Raymond!


----------



## mec621

it just looks like it plays amazingly!


----------



## moracca

Wow, another masterpiece...  I'm not familiar with "wenge" wood, but the guitar _looks_ very heavy...  is that the case?  How's it play?  impressive to say the least.


----------



## koda-46

pretty good shots


----------



## joyride

Great work!  Good choice on the materials as well.  I've been working with a lot wenge and zebrawood recently, and it sure is tough.  The oil of the wenge really irritated me though.


----------



## EBphotography

All already been said, but both your skill at making these guitars and your photography are very impressive! Good choice of background color and the lighting is fantastic.


----------



## Niki

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## LittleMan

joyride said:


> Great work!  Good choice on the materials as well.  I've been working with a lot wenge and zebrawood recently, and it sure is tough.  *The oil of the wenge really irritated me though.*


That's interesting... because I can't work with zebrawood.
The oil in that wood basically turns me red and itchy. lol

While Wenge is fine.

Also, yes... the Wenge is extremely hard to work with.  Especially used in building a guitar which has to be perfect.


----------

